# Google Streetview archived back to 2007



## NancyNGA (Sep 1, 2016)

Probably everyone already knows this, but I didn't until last night...

Since April, 2014, Google Maps has made it so you can view archived shots from Streetview, back to each driveby since 2007.   This was great for me, because I wanted to pull up a view of an old apartment and found it had been demolished. It was still there in the archived photos.

Look for a little clock in the upper corner of the inset when you pull up your Streeview image.  It has a pull down menu with shots from previous dates.

Really neat!  Not sure if it's available on all locations or not.

More Here


----------



## Don M. (Sep 1, 2016)

Google Streetview is a neat site....and there is another one that is even better.  It's called VPike...give it a try.

http://www.vpike.com/


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks Don!   Vpike sure is fast, compared to Google.

I believe the images are the same, because I recognize a moving car in both the Vpike and Google shots, at the address I just pulled up.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 1, 2016)

Since my area is somewhat rural, our house didn't show up on streetview or Google Earth until 2009.  So I can get a streetview now from May 2009.  Most recent is from 2011.

Vpike can't find my address.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 1, 2016)

Wanted to add, the Vpike seems more accurate on locating specific addresses.  Google is approximate sometimes and you have to fiddle around with it.


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 3, 2016)

I've forgotten how much things have changed. Thank you for the tip.


----------

